# Bootyfull womenz thread-Tasteful Pics Only *NSFW*



## marissaaaaaa

what was the point of merging it with the old one that got closed? lolz


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://vimeo.com/33207334


----------



## phr

The teeth just ruin it. 




Nice post marissa.


----------



## Bomboclat

What are you talking about, the junkie whore look is still in. You just dont know style.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## marissaaaaaa

Keaton said:


>



i like that.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Less tits. more of DAT ASS. 

ass ass ass ass 
ass ass ass ass 
ass ass ass ass
ass ass ass ass 
ass ass
stop…now make that motherfucker hammer time like…
go stupid x3

wobble-dy wobble-dy wa wobble wobble
im stack-stacking my paper my wallet look like a bible
i got girlies half naked that shit look like the grotto
how your waist anorexic and then your ass is colossal like whoop
drop that ass make it boomerang
take my belt off bitch im pootie tang
tippy tow tippy tay you gonna get a tip today
fuck that you gonna get some dick today
i walk in with my crew and im breaking they necks
im looking all good im making her wet
they pay me respect they pay me in checks
and if she look good she pay me in sex
bounce that ass it’s the roundest
you the best you deserve a crown bitch
right on that,

ass ass ass ass
ass ass ass ass
ass ass ass ass
ass ass ass ass
ass ass
stop…..now make that motherfucker hammer time like…
go stupid x3

stop! drop it drop it
you got everybody in here oh my gosh-ing
bad bitces im your dada, white girls go gaga
when the stick is out they bust so it they open like yaya is a pinata
bitch look down, tell me what’s up
girl you talk to much, shut up
I got that mad dick u know it always nut up
And it got a attitude no wonder why it's stuck up
Pop it then back up, yo gymnastics got me ecstatic
Your whole crew look like a pageant I'm dropping cash tip and some taxes, woop
Girl you got me about to pass out
I'm wondering if cupid gave you ass shots
Because I'm in love with that,

ass ass ass ass
ass ass ass ass 
ass ass ass ass
ass ass ass ass
ass
Stop?..now make that motherfucker hammer time like?

Go stupid x3

Woah, white girls, black girls, tall girls, fat girls
shake that ass shake that as, shake that ass
Shake that ass, shake that Ass, shake that ass
go, go

Short girls, small girls, skinny girls, all girls
shake that ass shake that ass, shake that ass
Shake that ass, shake that Ass, shake that ass

And I want all of that,

ass ass ass ass
ass ass ass ass
ass ass ass ass
ass ass ass ass 
ass ass
Stop?..now make that motherfucker hammer time like?

Go stupid, go stupid, go stupid


----------



## Keaton

If you got a problem with what we're posting, find some of your own shit to post.
And cartoons don't count


----------



## Lucy Noeno

sorry I'm lazy.


----------



## Keaton

Typical mexican.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## D n A

marissaaaaaa said:


> i like that.


I liked all of it. Good post.


----------



## tender lamb shank

JoeTheStoner said:


> http://vimeo.com/33207334



she is ghastly, just ghastly


----------



## D n A

I'd like to stick my dick in that gap


----------



## chinky

invisalign for the block


----------



## euphoria

D n A said:


> I'd like to stick my dick in that gap



you read my mind.


----------



## Busty St Clare

JoeTheStoner said:


> http://vimeo.com/33207334


 


chinky said:


> invisalign for the block



Even then the proportions of her laterals would mean at least another 10 veneers to finish the job. 12 months and I'll pay for a half of my new 4wd. 

I think I love her already


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## MikeOekiM

u deserve some kind of award


----------



## slortaone

niggas dont even know.


----------



## DamagedLemon




----------



## DamagedLemon




----------



## slortaone

ayo DL back dat thing up yo


----------



## DamagedLemon

lol what do you mean?


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

I dig your taste in pussy Slorty


----------



## slortaone

me and lemons about to go at it

errythang i do, i do it big


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## DamagedLemon

let's go!


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

aaaahhhh huh you know what it is!


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

:D

...time to get blazed


----------



## DamagedLemon




----------



## slortaone

hey beautiful, i got all night...


----------



## DamagedLemon

am i doin it rite?


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

HoneyRoastedPeanut said:


> I dig your taste in pussy Slorty



you know what it is yo. thanking you.



DamagedLemon said:


> am i doin it rite?



well, u arnt doin it rong 

round two; featuring lemon ...?


----------



## DamagedLemon

whatchu mean featuring lemon? i might go for round two in a bit.


----------



## slortaone

what i mean by that is you should get naked and pose in amazing photos


----------



## DamagedLemon

haha! i wish, but my nudie taking days are over and no one is interested in old bikini shots.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

DamagedLemon said:


> haha! i wish, but my nudie taking days are over and no one is interested in old bikini shots.



well thats a damn shame those days appear to be over, because the naked female body is art. art should never be over.


----------



## DamagedLemon

you are a strong believer in the female body.


----------



## slortaone

its true, i am a strong believer in art... make it happen :D.










































im done


----------



## DamagedLemon




----------



## DamagedLemon

goodnight


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

goodnite lemonssssss


----------



## DexterMeth

That gif she posted is insane.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

wow. this is a damn good start to this thread. sometimes you guys go all trashy but i approve of legit EVERY pic posted thus far.
fucking nice work


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## gloeek

This is my bff. She's in rehab atm all the way in Malibu and I miss her more than anything, but she's the most gorgeous girl in the world imo. oh and you should check out her music vids.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jawt8fLX3uM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X6xR8ptejY


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## D n A

DL wins thread


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## DexterMeth

gloeek said:


> This is my bff. She's in rehab atm all the way in Malibu and I miss her more than anything, but she's the most gorgeous girl in the world imo. oh and you should check out her music vids.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jawt8fLX3uM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X6xR8ptejY


 
She's sort of pretty, presumably stupid and her music sucks.
-done


----------



## EbowTheLetter

slortaone said:


>



That actress is painfully attractive in Twin Peaks.


----------



## gloeek

I disagree, dex. I think she's very pretty. She's definitely not stupid just has made a lot of mistakes in her life and as for her music...it's very artistic which I respect.


----------



## DexterMeth

Yay, let's purposely fail (like a true poser), and terribly, in order to churn out even worse art! Horrah.

Let's also make sure we go to Malibu, becuse OF COURSE one must go to rehab, and if they do, well you know the rest.  A true artist would have course gone to a dingy no one rehab.
..................................


----------



## gloeek

to each his own.


----------



## DexterMeth

That's what people say when they have no answer. 
I chose a side.


----------



## D n A




----------



## D n A

I will marry her one day




























I'd willingly be her slave for life


----------



## gloeek

I clearly chose a side. I really don't feel the need to argue with you. She's my best friend and I love her no matter what people say about her. She's an amazing friend. She is going to a Malibu rehab because she lives in Los Angeles. It's not like she flew across the country to be there. Yes, it's probably a contributing factor that her parents have a lot of money to send her to a nice facility. And she could have probably done without rehab, but she had to do a quick detox from a ton of drugs she was put on for an illness she has which she is going under surgery for in a week. You can't go under an intensive surgery with a lot of powerful drugs in your system or you will OD and not wake up from the anesthesia. As for her music...it's not the best, but if you watched those video you will see what great vision she has. She produced her own videos, did wardrobe, ect ect. Also she writes her own lyrics which, in my opinion are quite good. The only thing that isn't up to par is her voice, but I think her voice is very unique and different and I like that.

I didn't want to get into this because it sounds like I am making excuses for her and I'm not. I just want to clearly state that I don't really give a shit what you think. I think you're a really cool guy and all, but you're being really judgmental about someone you don't even know. You think she's "sorta pretty"...fine. Everyone has a different taste in women. You think she's "presumably stupid"...fine. She's not you don't know her. She's actually one of the most intelligent people I know which is saying a lot because I know a shit ton of smart people. You think her "music sucks"...fine as well. Everyone has their own style and taste. I just don't think you should be so argumentative. Why do you even care at all? Why didn't you just scroll past her pictures and carry on with your day. You obviously are intrigued in some way or another.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

D n A said:


> maria ozawa fuck yes bitches



i thought this was sasha??


and DEX&GLO, can we not have bickering in the tits thread fuck


----------



## quiet roar

Amazing stuff, slort' and DL! Only one miss in all those shots.


----------



## D n A

melissa clark can have my children plz


----------



## marissaaaaaa

oo she cute


----------



## We are all ONE

Boys have a penis....


----------



## marissaaaaaa

this is a boy.
this is the women thread.
GO POST THAT SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE WAAOOOOOO


----------



## We are all ONE

oh, you own this thread cuz you created it...like its original and never been done before right?

and that bitch is sexy, look at her hip valleys


----------



## D n A

marissaaaaaa said:


> i thought this was sasha??
> 
> 
> and DEX&GLO, can we not have bickering in the tits thread fuck


apparently it is, but it came up on my dash as maria. tits are smaller tho so LOL guess it's ms grey


----------



## DexterMeth

No problem Marissa.  I didn't even read her response.


----------



## DamagedLemon

You guys are welcome  more to come!!


----------



## Care

I like this thread.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

make a phone call out to joan smalls, i wonder how it feel in lara stone's walls ? :D


----------



## ChronicHD




----------



## DamagedLemon




----------



## DamagedLemon




----------



## DamagedLemon

EbowTheLetter said:


> That actress is painfully attractive in Twin Peaks.


 

^^^ yes!


----------



## Keaton

Good post dl.
Holy fuck.


----------



## DamagedLemon

i like the female body as well


----------



## zekethemusicman

those are two of my favorite posts from bluelight.  Lord Have Mercy girls!


----------



## phr




----------



## alasdairm

EbowTheLetter said:


> That actress is painfully attractive in Twin Peaks.


madchen amick!

she is absolutely gorgeous...






alasdair


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^lots of attractive characters in that show, but she easily takes the cake.


----------



## DexterMeth

Rebecca Hall




I don't feel like posting this in the "celebrity you want to bang" thread.


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## soundsystem00

women_who_arent_narcissists.jpg


----------



## slortaone

leave this thread alone you faggots


----------



## DexterMeth

I like her better in the flag vs. the Wonder Women shit.


----------



## slortaone

me too my nigga, me too.


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Bardeaux




----------



## lonewolf13

mooooooooooooooooooose on her lapel


----------



## ugly

This thread is phenomenal.

Women are unbelievably beautiful. I guess I never thought about it.

I wandered into this thread just to see who posted what.

Now I'm staring in disbelief at how enchanting some of these pictures are.

If I become a lesbian because of Bluelight, I'm going to be super pissed.


----------



## Keaton

^why not bi?


----------



## ugly

I have experimented a little with it.

I really like cocks though.


----------



## tender lamb shank

I suppose I'd let some of these broads suck me off if I was in a good mood


----------



## tender lamb shank

andd twice on Sundays


----------



## Keaton

Only twice?
Faggot imo.


----------



## DamagedLemon

superiority complex imo


----------



## DexterMeth

She shacked with a douche, but I'm happy for her. FML


----------



## quiet roar

ugly said:


> I have experimented a little with it.
> 
> I really like cocks though.


 
Good combo!


----------



## DexterMeth

She is not worth your time, unless you like plugging a black cock into your jailcell.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## MikeOekiM

what a nice jaw line


----------



## Keaton

Yea...jawline... >.>


----------



## welshmick




----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## DexterMeth

hydroazuanacaine said:


>



DVR'd


----------



## D n A




----------



## DexterMeth

Her tats are playing mind games with me


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

For Blue Phlame


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## lonewolf13

rihanna's cool. i hope she wins a grammy. :D


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

these dresses kick ass. i think the girl on our right might be didonato. 




















veal


----------



## welshmick




----------



## DexterMeth

Hydro, once again with the win


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## DexterMeth

...And marissa. Shit, that purple-haired girl is blowing me away.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

marissaaaaaa said:


>



Yes please.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

DexterMeth said:


> ...And marissa. Shit, that purple-haired girl is blowing me away.



agreeed only time ive found crazy hair colors to give me an erection


----------



## D n A

DexterMeth said:


> ...And marissa. Shit, that purple-haired girl is blowing me away.


this



			
				marissaaaaaa said:
			
		

>


and this


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## DexterMeth

^She looks like a younger Denise Richards


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## EbowTheLetter

marissaaaaaa said:


>



Ides of March imo


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton

And that concludes our lesson for today.


----------



## D n A




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## DexterMeth

Cool.  New wallpaper.  Thx


----------



## marissaaaaaa

fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## DexterMeth

Nice


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i want that to be happening to me right now


----------



## Keaton

> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/606857-Bootyfull-womenz-thread-*Tasteful-Pics-Only*-*NSFW*?



Really?
Adding filter and a quick photoshop job doesn't make it tasteful.


----------



## D n A

^Seconded.........


----------



## JoeTheStoner

bff's


----------



## junglejuice

unnnnnnfffffffffffffffff


----------



## nowdubnvr6

fucking awesome


----------



## DexterMeth

Fuck ya

I have them on my facebook too


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Dave

Keaton-- I tip my hat to you, good sir!


----------



## Keaton

Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Keaton said:


>


this one reminds me of marissa - donknow why...

I'll post in here this weekend if I can find my hard drive...


----------



## D n A




----------



## marissaaaaaa

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> this one reminds me of marissa - donknow why...
> 
> I'll post in here this weekend if I can find my hard drive...


i can see it haha, thanks


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa

yummmmmm


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## DexterMeth

Very nice


----------



## marissaaaaaa

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww of course i do all that and then it's a new fucking page. wtf. fuck that shit


go back to previous page for like a bunch of shit.


----------



## MikeOekiM

hot damn


----------



## Keaton

Mike likes his bitches crippled

and melissa
*GTFO WITH THE PORN!* 
Follow the goddamn rules of the thread forfuckssake..


----------



## marissaaaaaa

stfu i am too.
it's a fine line. I WALK THAT LINE. SORRY.
one man's porn is another woman's beauty.

lick it.


----------



## Keaton

I wouldn't lick you if you paid me to.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

your loss.
you're probably not even that good at it.


----------



## Keaton

I guess you'll never know.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

good.
rather not waste mahh tiem


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^you post a lot of awesome, on-topic pics. but a gif of some dude busting his nut all over a porn star is not walking the line. it's just porn. even if it's in B&W.

not that i have anything against black and white...


----------



## marissaaaaaa

no way it's beautifulllllllllllllllllll. she had hot tits/bod
if it was just a picture of cum on a girl's tits it would be okay, but a gif of him cumming on her tits is not?

ballz.

i don't get it.
you guys annoy me sometimes.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

marissaaaaaa said:


> if it was just a picture of cum on a girl's tits it would be okay


na.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Necr0sis

My wife





My ex





Closest thing to my scarlet woman






Honorable mentions


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

valerie 















in _Lula_ magazine!





the scans i can find don't do the actual images justice, so trying to avoid but can't resist--in a valentino dress for _Lula_



































can't find a good copy without the watermark


----------



## marissaaaaaa

that valerie girl is a cutie


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Johnny1

^ Amazing post.


----------



## Keaton

All in a day's work mah nigga.


----------



## VanWeyden

Keaton said:


>



OMG... That is a 10! Can you give me her phone number?


----------



## MikeOekiM

agreed.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Dave

VanWeyden said:


> OMG... That is a 10! Can you give me her phone number?



My thoughts precisely. Good lord; those eyes, that smile.... mmmmmmmmm...


----------



## EbowTheLetter

marissaaaaaa said:


>



Yes.


----------



## VanWeyden

Dave said:


> My thoughts precisely. Good lord; those eyes, that smile.... mmmmmmmmm...



GTFO, she's mine


----------



## D n A

fuck you melissssssssssssssssa, make a porn thread


----------



## Necr0sis




----------



## Seyer




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

marissaaaaaa said:


> *NSFW*:


she looks a hundred feet tall.


----------



## D n A




----------



## Seyer




----------



## D n A




----------



## DexterMeth

I'm gonna go with the brunette


----------



## slushy muddy water

D n A said:


>



this pleases me


----------



## D n A




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

D n A said:


> *NSFW*:


so girly! good find.


----------



## DexterMeth

indeed


----------



## D n A




----------



## DexterMeth

Yikes.  Nothing but pure win and good times.


----------



## D n A




----------



## Seyer




----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ in the one wit the cig, are her eyes different colors ?


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## freddy47




----------



## D n A

nightwatch.. just no. no. get out plz


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ in the one wit the cig, are her eyes different colors ?


it certainly looks that way. but no, it's just the light. both her eyes are the same shade of blue with that wonderful dark border. 





same girl, but obviously doesn't clarify on the color of her eyes. natalia vodianova if you wanna google/tumblr. 





suvi





anais


----------



## xstayfadedx

I like making out with wimmin


----------



## lonewolf13

look morelike tranny's tbph


----------



## xstayfadedx

lonewolf13 said:


> look morelike tranny's tbph


Ill post more for you bb.


----------



## lonewolf13

2nd chick made my dick twitch tbph


----------



## pharmakos

dying your hair red now is like what going blonde was like in the 80s and 90s =p


----------



## D n A

all fine by me, i love girls with bright or dark red hair


----------



## pharmakos

without one exception every single girl that has dyed their hair red since Y2K is a dirty little slut


----------



## D n A

i disagree


----------



## MikeOekiM

hayley williams


----------



## D n A

omfg yes I forgot about her..


----------



## lonewolf13

so did the rest of the world


----------



## pharmakos

D n A said:


> i disagree



present evidence of your exception to my rule


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^


----------



## lonewolf13

yes ... i like redheads.  moar plox


----------



## pharmakos

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^



slut.

she'd give it up before i even touched my belt buckle


----------



## D n A

who said they were sluts, just because some are nude models.. what people wear or look like shouldn't define who they are
for example i could say that all guys who wear glasses, like you, have bent penises? amirite






















AND WHAT ABOUT ARIEL




HOW COULD YOU


----------



## lonewolf13

mmmmmmmmmmm m mmm mm mmmmmmmmmmmmm    moar bitches needed to do red hair.


----------



## D n A

kk redhead time, sluts or not idc


----------



## xstayfadedx

I like women of all kind.......... Uh huh.  I get bitches from my bed to my bedroom floor #truestory.









































Okayz I'm done.


----------



## D n A

ew hipsters.. burn them


----------



## xstayfadedx

D n A said:


> ew hipsters.. burn them


Heheheh 

~tumblr famous~


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hydroazuanacaine said:


> it certainly looks that way. but no, it's just the light. both her eyes are the same shade of blue with that wonderful dark border.
> same girl, but obviously doesn't clarify on the color of her eyes. natalia vodianova if you wanna google/tumblr.


damn, peeped her wiki. amazing piercing blue eyes


----------



## Luke San Diablo

o i like this thread...


----------



## Larr_E

More Gingers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luke San Diablo

ask and yee shall receive


----------



## pharmakos

buncha sluts


----------



## Pharcyde

thenightwatch said:


> buncha sluts



such anger with this one


----------



## D n A

because none of them would fuck him?


----------



## xstayfadedx




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Luke San Diablo said:


> ask and yee shall receive


I found a stunning firecrotch working at one of the front desks that looks just like the one in the first pic, except more sexy/sultry looking.. I need to invite myself over to her place and show her something.


----------



## DexterMeth

^Um ya... I would if I were you.  That chick is an easy 10.


xstayfadedx said:


>


She sorta looks like GEG


----------



## D n A




----------



## D n A




----------



## tripnotyzm




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

D n A said:


> *NSFW*:


^adorable. love that shoot...





siri for Lula by unwerth...


----------



## deez_utz




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## rangrz

xstayfadedx said:


>



I'd hit it.

Three times.

In the center of mass with a 7.62x51mm projectile.

Then I'd make love to the wounds.


----------



## tripnotyzm




----------



## MikeOekiM

i wonder what happened to her pants.


----------



## pharmakos

she took a drug that makes asses fatter but forgot to take off her skinny jeans before the expansion


----------



## DexterMeth

shit. oops


----------



## Blue_Phlame

First 5 pics:


----------



## DexterMeth

^God damn...look at #9... not The Beatles.


----------



## Dave

>



Dat ass...


----------



## kaywholed




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^


----------



## modern buddha

MikeOekiM said:


>



Wat.

Where does you pees?


----------



## MikeOekiM

^does it matter? shes hawt d00d


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Simply_Live said:


> Wat.
> 
> Where does you pees?



in her mouth


----------



## tripnotyzm




----------



## euphoria




----------



## We are all ONE

euphoria said:


>



cot damn shit jimminy cryckets do want


----------



## rangrz

*NSFW*: 












Is tasteful, and they are beautiful women, NSFW'd just in case.


----------



## We are all ONE

rangrz said:


> Is tasteful, and they are beautiful women, NSFW'd just in case.



its in the thread title, why you being such a pussy today


----------



## rangrz

because owlie deleted my tub o brains and tempbanned me for not NSFWing it and Busty deleted my perioperative amputee pics.


----------



## euphoria

We are all ONE said:


> cot damn shit jimminy cryckets do want



I want to leave an imprint of my hand on her ass cheek.


----------



## VanWeyden

euphoria said:


>



*want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rangrz




----------



## welshmick




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Larr_E

Is that a wax statue???


----------



## rangrz

welshmick said:


>



dis is hot wimmin threadz, not dolan ans gay furry hentai thread.


----------



## kaywholed




----------



## MikeOekiM

Larr_E said:


> Is that a wax statue???


 
does it matter?


----------



## rm-rf

lol the "wax statue" is sort of the feeling i get when i look at normal people while im tripping


----------



## Larr_E

I don't want to fuck something that isn't real... I'm not a woman....


----------



## Care




----------



## lonewolf13

whatev......   not chicks. not bitches getting fucked.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

http://i.imgur.com/RapPB.jpg


----------



## DexterMeth

Happy 1 year Osama assassination day


----------



## morphinanymous

*Mrs. O'bang'er*

Goddamn those candles and wine glass are so Freudian I just got wood picking the first lady apart that pic wins all.


----------



## Noodle

There is something cracked about that Dex.

That would be a face to face snap, but how do you do it without the screen to insert a picture on?

Hmmmmm.... brb


----------



## Noodle

This might be fun to matt and frame:






No wack ass slim lined cheap plastic poster cases for this one.  

...might look good in a guest room.


----------



## Larr_E

^^Nice^^


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

Lucy Noeno said:


> Less tits. more of DAT ASS.
> 
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass
> stop…now make that motherfucker hammer time like…
> go stupid x3
> 
> wobble-dy wobble-dy wa wobble wobble
> im stack-stacking my paper my wallet look like a bible
> i got girlies half naked that shit look like the grotto
> how your waist anorexic and then your ass is colossal like whoop
> drop that ass make it boomerang
> take my belt off bitch im pootie tang
> tippy tow tippy tay you gonna get a tip today
> fuck that you gonna get some dick today
> i walk in with my crew and im breaking they necks
> im looking all good im making her wet
> they pay me respect they pay me in checks
> and if she look good she pay me in sex
> bounce that ass it’s the roundest
> you the best you deserve a crown bitch
> right on that,
> 
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass
> stop…..now make that motherfucker hammer time like…
> go stupid x3
> 
> stop! drop it drop it
> you got everybody in here oh my gosh-ing
> bad bitces im your dada, white girls go gaga
> when the stick is out they bust so it they open like yaya is a pinata
> bitch look down, tell me what’s up
> girl you talk to much, shut up
> I got that mad dick u know it always nut up
> And it got a attitude no wonder why it's stuck up
> Pop it then back up, yo gymnastics got me ecstatic
> Your whole crew look like a pageant I'm dropping cash tip and some taxes, woop
> Girl you got me about to pass out
> I'm wondering if cupid gave you ass shots
> Because I'm in love with that,
> 
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass ass ass
> ass
> Stop?..now make that motherfucker hammer time like?
> 
> Go stupid x3
> 
> Woah, white girls, black girls, tall girls, fat girls
> shake that ass shake that as, shake that ass
> Shake that ass, shake that Ass, shake that ass
> go, go
> 
> Short girls, small girls, skinny girls, all girls
> shake that ass shake that ass, shake that ass
> Shake that ass, shake that Ass, shake that ass
> 
> And I want all of that,
> 
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass ass ass
> ass ass
> Stop?..now make that motherfucker hammer time like?
> 
> Go stupid, go stupid, go stupid


 he always does it first. ffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Dave

Noodle said:


> This might be fun to matt and frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wack ass slim lined cheap plastic poster cases for this one.
> 
> ...might look good in a guest room.



I could see guests having a hard time falling asleep with a half-agape-mouthed Winona staring at them, with her unblinking doe eyes.

Or, perhaps, this is the point?


----------



## DexterMeth

morphinanymous said:


> Goddamn those candles and wine glass are so Freudian I just got wood picking the first lady apart that pic wins all.


 
Lol I know.

Corporate oil planets aside.. For once I am once again proud to be an American.


----------



## DexterMeth

Doo foo due


----------



## pharmakos

daniela hantuchova


----------



## welshmick




----------



## DexterMeth

thenightwatch said:


> daniela hantuchova


Ye-up


----------



## DexterMeth




----------



## DexterMeth

Fucking great movie I tell ya


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## euphoria




----------



## nooneanymore

I've watched most of what she's been in...  I even like her name.




























oh well...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

thread... dying... slowly..

need AEP and slort.

badly.


----------



## VanWeyden




----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## slortaone

damn this thread did fall off yo


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

kiko...










sanna...










ovisa...


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## Necr0sis

DexterMeth said:


> Fucking great movie I tell ya



damn she looked good in the movie, i didnt dig edward norton looking and acting like a wigger tho


----------



## Necr0sis

D n A said:


> who said they were sluts, just because some are nude models.. what people wear or look like shouldn't define who they are
> for example i could say that all guys who wear glasses, like you, have bent penises? amirite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHAT ABOUT ARIEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW COULD YOU



qfw


----------



## Necr0sis




----------



## lonewolf13

yes.
no.
meh.


----------



## MikeOekiM

yes.
no.
fuck yeah


----------



## Necr0sis

yes
yes
yes


----------



## JoeTheStoner

they call her, Arizona.


----------



## panic in paradise

Arizona should call me...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ hehe,  love the ol' american west theme from that photo shoot. lovely gal.


----------



## panic in paradise

*^a dusty rose*






*une lune brillante dans un ciel nuageux*


----------



## panic in paradise

^those knees!


----------



## Necr0sis

bloody nice mate















yea buddy


----------



## RorerQuaalude714

*NSFW*: 














Ruckersville, Virginia's submission into this thread.


----------



## lonewolf13

^ this dude knows whats up.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

gemma


----------



## lonewolf13

anette





and 
tarja





metal goddesses


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

"Kate" by paolo roversi


----------



## lonewolf13

hydroazuanacaine said:


> "Slushy" by paolo roversi



now i've seen slushy naked


----------



## debaser

Hey hydro, I knew the daughter of Paolo Roversi, I had my high school classes with her!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

ChemicalSmiles said:


> thread... dying... slowly..
> 
> need AEP and slort.
> 
> badly.



Jesus fuck what happened to this thread.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

loulou reed said:


> Hey hydro, I knew the daughter of Paolo Roversi, I had my high school classes with her!


that's awesome! was she pretty? 

i just bought a book of his photos today. because it was cheap and has my favorite natalia vodianova pic on the cover...

*NSFW*: 










didn't and don't really know much about him, but it's full of good stuff. found that kate moss photo in it. guy manages to get some it girls in front of his camera.


----------



## debaser

Yeah she was an angel face. And indeed, Roversi is always in the in-crowd.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## lonewolf13

i like India indian bitches and middle eastern bitches too. post moar of them Kthxbai.


----------



## modern buddha

o.

aep saves the day. 

jilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljilljill


----------



## lonewolf13

simplylive/lysis.jpeg


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

gemma





frida, about to get slathered with that stuff from _Ghostbusters 2_


----------



## Bagseed

^ does the first one have boobs yet?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

no. she drank her way through puberty so she could come out of it looking like a praying mantis. for us. 






see...

*NSFW*:


----------



## nooneanymore

I'd like a couple wings, breasts, a side of potatoes, and a side of rolls.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

their outfits remind me of _The Umbrellas of Cherbourg _





kate


----------



## MikeOekiM

Sure, I understand the term 'tasteful'. Potato.


----------



## ArCi

christ


----------



## tripnotyzm




----------



## euphoria




----------



## ArCi

i become less racist every single day.


----------



## Larr_E

^^^Sell out^^^


----------



## kaywholed




----------



## DexterMeth

Marissa, Hydro, Slort and Kenickle post the best in this thread




ArCi said:


> i become less racist every single day.





Larr_E said:


> ^^^Sell out^^^



For real.  What gives?


----------



## Larr_E

Have you come in contact with any hip hop music, MTV or Fox News latelty???


----------



## DexterMeth

^Why yes


----------



## Lost Ego

I really, really like this thread. Keep up the gewd work guiys . 


























 the captcha said: "well done" on this last one LoL how appropriate


----------



## pharmakos

tasteful


----------



## MikeOekiM

u must've got the photoshopped version


----------



## lonewolf13

left and right.


----------



## Lost Ego

MikeOekiM said:


> u must've got the photoshopped version


i will never look at this pic the same =/


----------



## DexterMeth

^Ya it's tight


----------



## rangrz

my loli sense is tingling.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^that internet talk for post-op transexual?


----------



## DexterMeth

^Jesus nice.
-----








I guess this chick was in Twilight or some shit?  I have yet to see it.


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## euphoria

excellent form, as always aep


----------



## nooneanymore

I'm still shook up about that photoshoped one.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

euphoria said:


> excellent form, as always aep



Thank ya ma'am.



nooneanymore said:


> I'm still shook up about that photoshoped one.



Whoever posted that doesn't know how to play.


----------



## modern buddha

thenightwatch said:


> *NSFW*:



Lol.


----------



## Lost Ego

thenightwatch said:


>



is this a pic of SL?

also this girl




and this girl


----------



## D n A

i think this is the only girl i've seen who looks hot with a skrillex haircut


----------



## rangrz

D n A said:
			
		

>



eew, cephalopods are NOT sexy.


----------



## D n A

i wonder what getting a handjob from an octopus would feel like


----------



## rangrz

I dunno, sounds do not want, I'll stick to getting a blowjob from an infant that's nearing death.


----------



## DexterMeth

An octopus walks into a bar.. 
The bar tender says, "...........


Ha, nope. Octopuses don't drink alcohol


----------



## Lost Ego




----------



## euphoria

D n A said:


>



yes plz


----------



## RedLeader




----------



## Lost Ego

^ red u have good taste in women. ima save a couple of those


----------



## modern buddha

*drools and pants*


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

thenightwatch said:


>





thread winar


----------



## ArCi

Lost Ego said:


>



haha damnn


----------



## modern buddha

ChemicalSmiles said:


> thread winar



My version of duckfase, imo.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

more natalia...



















by hedi slimane


and gemma by paolo again...





daphne...


----------



## We are all ONE

U all like some anorexic bitches yo


----------



## euphoria

for real
female curves are truly a work of art


----------



## euphoria




----------



## euphoria




----------



## vegan




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## nooneanymore

^ could be a tranny with those big hands.


























An all time favorite


----------



## modern buddha

^ How old are you?


----------



## nooneanymore

twenty-eight


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

We are all ONE said:


> U all like some anorexic bitches yo



not too many of us like those big "bitches" .. sorry


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

lindsey


----------



## ArCi

JoeTheStoner said:


>



like i said before. I become less and less racist everyday.

what do I do?
W\what would Jesus do?


----------



## iheartthisthread




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## lonewolf13

this page is full of fail.


----------



## quiet roar

nooneanymore said:


> twenty-eight


You have the taste of a 12 year old.


----------



## lonewolf13

^ what she said


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

lonewolf13 said:


> this page is full of fail.



requesting posts from slort, & AEP. 

yea.. dna too. kthxbai


----------



## nooneanymore

quiet roar said:


> You have the taste of a 12 year old.



I want to go back in time and do all of these girls that were around when I was 12 and going through puberty...   I'm too tired, overworked and cynical to give a damn about women today but back then was a different story.


----------



## nooneanymore




----------



## xstayfadedx




----------



## hellocatastrophe




----------



## xstayfadedx

Hate her tattoos though.


----------



## modern buddha

Why all the bull rings? Bull rings are not sexy.


----------



## Busty St Clare

The ink is uglier than the piercings.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Good god her tits.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Where's her floss?


----------



## lightofmeaning

I think it is on the counter behind her gorgeous tit.


----------



## Busty St Clare

You think? "Think" isn't going to prevent her mouth turning into a seething pool of bleeding gums every time you ram your tongue down her throat.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Blue_Phlame said:


> Good god her tits.



Who cares if she has teeth or not. LOOK AT THOSE TITS


----------



## MikeOekiM

atleast shes got some listerine


----------



## lonewolf13

and i LOVE her toenails


----------



## Busty St Clare

MikeOekiM said:


> atleast shes got some listerine


May as well swish her mouth with a bottle of Jack.

I bet she has a twelve year old in the house. By the looks he tried filling up her belly button with coins like a gaming machine.


----------



## lonewolf13

it would be pretty sweet if she had a 12 yr in her house.  

y'know just saying.... i would be cool.


----------



## Busty St Clare

You could send him down to the shops for cigarettes then, you know..... get to watch sports instead of cartoons


----------



## MikeOekiM

her tits are fake i can tell by the pixels


----------



## lonewolf13

*long relaxed sigh* and thinking "hell yeah" cartoons. and sports and clove cigs. or pipe tobacco


----------



## tripnotyzm




----------



## pharmakos




----------



## MikeOekiM

2/10 would not bang


----------



## bagochina

she looks like a girl that would love getting a dick slapped right between her eyebrows.


----------



## pharmakos

MikeOekiM said:


> 2/10 would not bang



wut


----------



## MikeOekiM

shes got a butt chin, nose that points up so u see her boogers, and her elbows are really pointy

revised 1/10 would not bang


----------



## bagochina

shes a fuckin pig nose


----------



## pharmakos

MikeOekiM said:


> shes got a butt chin, nose that points up so u see her boogers, and her elbows are really pointy
> 
> revised 1/10 would not bang



your nose points up

you do have a nicer chin though


----------



## MikeOekiM

my nose does not point up.
must have been the angle


----------



## modern buddha

^ Reminds me of PI, for some reason.


----------



## euphoria

bravo, S_L, bravo

you have excellent taste


----------



## modern buddha

It is difficult finding girls with little to no makeup, I must say. 

Story of our lives.


----------



## euphoria

Look no further, I am right here. Lmao


----------



## modern buddha

Search has been stopped. Item of desire has been found.


----------



## nooneanymore

MikeOekiM said:


> 2/10 would not bang



lol




MikeOekiM said:


> shes got a butt chin, nose that points up so u see her boogers, and her elbows are really pointy
> 
> revised 1/10 would not bang



Very scientific. ...according to my calculations Dr. Watson, I "Would Not Bang" her on this fair day in June due to her advanced stage severe pointy-elbowiritis.


A lot of chicks in these pics are young. Anymore these days, I try to get a more "mature" woman. Regardless of the tatoos, this woman  can't hide her age. She's not 25 anymore.


----------



## modern buddha

^ And your point is? She's still hot as fuck.


----------



## pharmakos

nooneanymore said:


> I try to get a more "mature" woman



i think he agrees


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^caused a ruckus with his photo on the cover of Dossier. looked too much like a naked chick to be displayed on shelves and magazine racks. 

*NSFW*: 










anais...


----------



## DexterMeth

^yes


----------



## D n A

mmm


----------



## nooneanymore

Didn't know that she had tattoos now I do
















Looking all 90sish


----------



## nooneanymore




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

that B&W pic of ricci is great.






liza





gabriella





julie





allie





anais





dunno


----------



## pharmakos

>



want


----------



## nooneanymore

^ An Asian with big boobs??? You're better off trying to hit the lotto...


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## nooneanymore




----------



## xstayfadedx

I want to marry her or at least rape.  Rape sounds better.


----------



## RedLeader

Simply_Live said:


>



Yes.


----------



## pharmakos

>



so gorgeous


----------



## tripnotyzm




----------



## MikeOekiM

I don't know how to play this game.


----------



## Diloadid

xstayfadedx said:


> I want to marry her or at least rape.  Rape sounds better.



Is this the girl who plays Effy on Skins?


----------



## RedLeader




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Repost


----------



## lonewolf13

OMG i can see her panties......

*shields eyes, but still takes a peek anyways*


----------



## MikeOekiM

thats just the back of the couch


----------



## lonewolf13

they are pretty cute.


----------



## nAON

MikeOekiM said:


> I don't know how to play this game.



10/10 would take out to fancy dinner

more like this please


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

*Listen up Pooppoo Heads.

If you can't play by the rules of this thread then I'm going to start warning or infracting you guys.
That means no vagina noses, no cow udders, homemade sex dolls, vagina dentata and anything else that is not a "Bootyfull womenz"

Stop mucking up this thread.
*


----------



## MikeOekiM

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> *Listen up Pooppoo Heads.
> 
> If you can't play by the rules of this thread then I'm going to start warning or infracting you guys.
> That means no vagina noses, no cow udders, homemade sex dolls, vagina dentata and anything else that is not a "Bootyfull womenz"
> 
> Stop mucking up this thread.
> *



just cuz u dont find them attractive doesnt mean others dont as well.

but fine i'll play by your rules.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Gracias senor Mike. I hope you one day find the uddered, vagina nosed sex doll of your dreams.


----------



## pharmakos

MikeOekiM said:


> just cuz u dont find them attractive doesnt mean others dont as well.
> 
> but fine i'll play by your rules.



mike don't you already have a thread to post your deformed ladies in


----------



## MikeOekiM

nah, these aren't paraplegics.


----------



## Potenti8

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^caused a ruckus with his photo on the cover of Dossier. looked too much like a naked chick to be displayed on shelves and magazine racks.
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anais...



I think I'm in lurv.


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Keaton

Sup fuckers


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

rosie...


----------



## nooneanymore

^ Probably a fake tattoo and she probably doesn't smoke. While I'm at it, she probably doesn't eat carbs but when she eventually caves in and starts again she will balloon up and look like a cubby midwestern girl- not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Ninae

This thread is very sexual and more like the typical attractive women thread. Had something a bit different in mind. Oh well. Guess men appreciate sexyness more than beauty these days.


----------



## Owl Eyed

you're more than welcome to add your own entries. they do not have to follow the trend.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Ninae said:


> This thread is very sexual and more like the typical attractive women thread. Had something a bit different in mind. Oh well. Guess men appreciate sexyness more than beauty these days.



Don't get down, there are men out there that appreciate a chubby girl like yourself.


----------



## Ninae

No, guess the distinction wasn't really clair, but I was thinking more along the lines of the most beautiful women in history than what mostly amounts to a pin up gallery or whatever turns you on. A shame truly great beauties like BB and MM aren't really cultivated or admired in or culture any more and men seem satisfied with anything moderately attractive that gets them hard, but never mind.



amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Don't get down, there are men out there that appreciate a chubby girl like yourself.



LOL that was hardly my point. Just as a female I'm not going to have much interest in ploughing through something like that. Only the true great female beauties are of any interest to me as a heterosexual woman. And chubbby women? LOL. That is even worse. I only appreciate looking at females I can admire.


----------



## Keaton

^You reek of fag


































































Bump


----------



## vegan

white girls look boring
this thread is full of white girls
(sorry, nothing against you, it's just a question of taste)


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

for vegan,

becca...





model not given credit...


----------



## Keaton

vegan said:


> white girls look boring
> this thread is full of white girls
> (sorry, nothing against you, it's just a question of taste)



Shut the fuck up vegan


----------



## marissaaaaaa

it's been a while since i contributed


----------



## Keaton

Tanlinesssss


----------



## modern buddha

vegan said:


> white girls look boring
> this thread is full of white girls
> (sorry, nothing against you, it's just a question of taste)



Have some color and shut the fuck up, vegan. Also, this thread, after having gone really downhill, is suddenly impressive again. Love it!




































Edit: lol, someone already stepped in for GM.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Heerz som bootyful wiminz @ dat theer edc.





*NSFW*: 




09=before it was 18+


----------



## rm-rf

is jamie eason in here yet?






aint a damn thing that makes me sweat more than a powerful woman. i think thats why i like black women so much. white girls been trained to ignore their power. 






LOOK AT THAT FUCKING SMILE FUUUUUUU...






and i can admit that id have an extremely difficult time controlling my orgasmic energy when faced with a back like that...


















Simply_Live said:


> Have some color and shut the fuck up, vegan. Also, this thread, after having gone really downhill, is suddenly impressive again. Love it!



yes...


----------



## Keaton




----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Keaton said:


> Sup fuckers


She reminds me of Melissa. 



nooneanymore said:


> ^ Probably a fake tattoo and she probably doesn't smoke. While I'm at it, she probably doesn't eat carbs but when she eventually caves in and starts again she will balloon up and look like a cubby midwestern girl- not that there's anything wrong with that...


Take your beautiful woman hating fat arse out of this thread. Nobody said slim=beautiful. Feel free to add some of your own tastes. 

My contribution (couldn't find any images sans clothes);





I luff this lady.


----------



## Keaton

Ew. i can't believe you made that comparison.


----------



## quiet roar

rm-rf said:


> is jamie eason in here yet?


No, cos it's the beautiful womenz thread, and she certainly ain't beautiful.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Like jizz in the eye of the whore, so are the _days of our lives_..


----------



## Keaton




----------



## watsons torment

beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Keaton

I bet their pussies would rip a man's cock off.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I think the first one actually stuffed that poor guys cock down the front of her bikini


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

gemma





jessica





lindsey


----------



## nooneanymore

^ Looks like Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## Keaton

Busty St Clare said:


> I think the first one actually stuffed that poor guys cock down the front of her bikini



That doesn't look like C0TB....


Anyways..












Got the hots for Ms. Gomez atm...


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## slortaone




----------



## pharmakos

slortaone said:


>



this is why i don't understand gay guys


----------



## Serotonin101

Im a virgin! (not really) where do i sign up to get her ^


----------



## Keaton

^Who the fuck are you?


----------



## ArCi




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## modern buddha

It's a trap.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Keaton

Saved


----------



## RedLeader




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## DexterMeth

Nice

Perfect sized tits too


I mean, nice eyes.


----------



## RedLeader




----------



## DexterMeth




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Blank post because that last image sucks.






.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## D's

yes? or to soon.


----------



## DexterMeth

yes

Those look like 30mg ms.con.tins


----------



## euphoria




----------



## modern buddha

Ooh... Tattoos and curves... *drool*


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## euphoria

dig the naked hoopchica


----------



## We are all ONE

euphoria said:


> dig the naked hoopchica



OMFG want


----------



## euphoria

^yea, she is gorgeous!


----------



## MikeOekiM

EbowTheLetter said:


>


----------



## ~NaStYNaI~

NOW THATS AN ASS!!!..f'kin love that natural beauty and of course that natural "womanly" body.great ass

Ok,so I am mixed(black/puerto Rican),and I LOVE ALL TYPES OF WOMEN!! I most def. don't have a "type",I really like girls wit tats and piercings,and like unique features,kinda like the chicks pic on here with the big gap,I like girls like that.But personally,I just honestly am not attracted to black women.i don't know if that's wrong or what.maybe its because of how alot of their attitudes are,and I don't find many of them attractive.But I fosho love white girls,Asian girls,Spanish girls,Russian,and really any other ethnicity,but I just don't really dig black girls.what do you guys think about this.im curious to what you guys think.......on another note id anybody around the Southern New Hampshire/Maine/North Mass. Area???.im no creep,but I think it wud be chill to meet other fellow bluelighters around my area.Do what bluelighters do!!!...get at me if interesstd


----------



## lightofmeaning

~NaStYNaI~ said:


> Ok,so I am mixed(black/puerto Rican),and I LOVE ALL TYPES OF WOMEN!! I most def. don't have a "type",I really like girls wit tats and piercings,and like unique features,kinda like the chicks pic on here with the big gap,I like girls like that.But personally,I just honestly am not attracted to black women.i don't know if that's wrong or what.maybe its because of how alot of their attitudes are,and I don't find many of them attractive.But I fosho love white girls,Asian girls,Spanish girls,Russian,and really any other ethnicity,but I just don't really dig black girls.what do you guys think about this.im curious to what you guys think.......on another note id anybody around the Southern New Hampshire/Maine/North Mass. Area???.im no creep,but I think it wud be chill to meet other fellow bluelighters around my area.Do what bluelighters do!!!...get at me if interesstd


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Don't be retarded.


----------



## lonewolf13

need more middleeastern/indian bitches up in this thread.




*hey wAAo post pics/vids of the bitches you raped/slaughtered while protecting this great nation of ours  . hoorah


----------



## Thanatos

Amanda eats pandas has the best tastes. And she put up Levy Tran, my favorite!


----------



## ~NaStYNaI~

I'm just basically asking is it weird that I like and more attracted to other races than my own.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

SLR is that way --->





entheo said:


> Amanda eats pandas has the best tastes. And she put up Levy Tran, my favorite!



Slort has excellent taste. Just wait until he comes to save this thread.


----------



## ~NaStYNaI~

Girl wit dread...hands down sexiest of all the chicks posted on this thread!!..FKIN LOOOVE CHICKS WIT DREADS!!   SOOOO DAMN SEXY!!!  Keep them dreaded chicks  comin


----------



## dr-ripple

you think this is how they found Whitney Houston?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Is there even water in that tub?


----------



## Thanatos

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Slort has excellent taste. Just wait until he comes to save this thread.



So then it will definitely get better, yes? I love Levy Tran, I don't think it's just the ink either.


----------



## Erich Generic

there's so much open ass in that pic how can u even care about water


----------



## Keaton

Erich Generic said:


> there's so much open ass in that pic how can u even care about water



This


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Thanatos

^ thank you Amanda! Let me search for some good one.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Awesome post AEP! Definitely my kind of girls :D


----------



## Thanatos

I'm with SI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like sassy cute look


----------



## Pagey

I swear this thread just made me bi


----------



## Ninae

Ahh. Told you I was smart. 

So this was more the kind of thing I had in mind - classy, high level, and truly beautiful blondes. 

Just a few examples, trust it doesn't hurt your eyes.























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKihWEcTWME
























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GekKPIcoBlQ










Well, that's some of my blondes...the last one's just a friend, but really divine in real life.

See, beauty is my business.

The most beautiful Brunette that ever lived, bar none (Is she still alive?). Defies all existing standards of beauty.



























































*NSFW*: 










And the other divine Brunette:



















Another great SPIRITUAL beauty.

And relax, I'll give it up now. You must all be gays or jealous women to feel such hatred and not be uplifted by that kind of beauty. One of my favourite things to do while high is to look at something really beautiful, like a pic of Michelangelo's David. 

And I've never been jealous of a beautiful woman in my life. I just feel happy for them and great beauty in any form just makes me feel happy. But I guess that is nothing compared to a good shot of Kardashian's backside...and you can clearly see it doesn't belong in these type of threads so I don't really get the point of that objection. A real, classy woman with true beauty and personality is nothing like a cheap pin-up, is it? You would think. Or it must just be me being retarded


----------



## quiet roar

Ninae said:


> Or it must just be me being retarded



Not necessarily retarded, just not-so-flash taste in women.

edit: Sorry, just read the thread you started, and you may be retarded, after all.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## ArCi




----------



## Keaton

Save us Slorty


----------



## euphoria

slortaone said:


> i need punishment amanda



hot




ms easy does it






her dancing style is easily my favorite of any go go dancer ive seen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nve81mpBLkc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VCqtwhMnW0&feature=related


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

My girl crush

I love her more and more with each season.











And last, but certainly not least..


----------



## ArCi




----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

that's you before your sex change?


----------



## ArCi

That _is_ me sillyyy..


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Damn Arci, let me get your digits.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

No way


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Yes way. Now, back to bootyfull women.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

God damn it, Amanda.


----------



## ArCi

Oh my.

The 2 last pics. Yes.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

bumpin


----------



## Thanatos

Amanda has the best tastes by far...














Latinas are the best


----------



## Noodle

I dig low rez:


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## lostNfound




----------



## lightofmeaning




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Thanatos

AEP has amazing taste in beautiful women. Except for the second one down, whats with all the freckles?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

She's got freckles and a pretty face.
What's wrong with that?


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## lostNfound




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## ArCi

I only have $8


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## lostNfound




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## lonewolf13

is that Scully?

and i'm in love w/ this lady. saw her on Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter
















She Played Mary Todd Lincoln

Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## ArCi

bmxxx said:


>



Yes.


----------



## Thanatos

It's gym time guise


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*Llaura Baduria*


----------



## Thanatos

Whoa! Super fine! What words do I search to find more?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*random..*

^ read title of post


----------



## pharmakos

lostNfound said:


>



Angie Varona: How a 14-Year-Old Unwillingly Became an Internet Sex Symbol


----------



## Thanatos

You do that google copy image search thing? Or you just like to keep yourself informed on what's hot in Jr. High?


----------



## pharmakos

google copy image search thing.  she's literally fucking everywhere online though.  they use her image for dating site ads and "ex girlfriend photo revenge" sites and etc etc.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Blue_Phlame

a_man_heats_pemdas said:
			
		

> *NSFW*:


I understand


----------



## Jabberwocky

bluephlame had a boring night eh?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Blue_Phlame said:


> I understand



Ohmygod bahahaha. 
Those are great. 

This one's my favorite:


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Jabberwocky

is something wrong w/ her right tit?
/what year is that from??


----------



## pharmakos

thats from this year or last year.  pretty sure her right tit just looks like that because of the way she's laying/twisting her torso.


----------



## panic in paradise

*blood sugar baby *


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## gman2008

D n A said:


> I'd like to stick my dick in that gap



Wow your dick is that big


----------



## Kenickie

Sonia, from Dallas, Texas


----------



## Kenickie

_cuz it's funny when you're frightened_


----------



## Jabberwocky

*tasteful* pics, kenickie
/jk actually really like them 
//except the pic that looks like kiddie pr0n


----------



## Pharcyde

who was that bler who used to inject k and stomp on dudes nuts for a living?


----------



## Jabberwocky

that asian chick!!  didn't she go into pron?? 
/wonder how long an IV.meth+pr0n career lasts (provided you're not super talented)


----------



## Pharcyde

yeah man i forget her name but she had a website and shit


----------



## Pharcyde

Blue_Phlame said:


> Kandy K, scalarburn, mistress K,  kasumi...
> 
> (this post will be deleted in 4 mins)



well i think it was scalarburn as the name i remember or maybe it was kasumi or kandy k...........fuck


----------



## Jabberwocky

i remember one wiht k.... was that an alt situation too?  
/she did exist, right?  I recall seeing the pic of her nude or in lingerie on a bedfull of rigs.. strangely erotic.


----------



## Pharcyde

i think she was real


----------



## ArCi

bmxxx how would you know this? You joined BL in August.


----------



## pharmakos

he's admitted to having a different account before this one


----------



## Jabberwocky

yes i have, i've been here over a decade.  i was originally bingalpaws, and after that was sangerrainsford.  

sometimes...'stuff' happens and we need to renew, yknow?  but there's no shadiness or schemes w/ me having swapped those, i've volunteered this info plenty of times and always will (to not do so would make me feel shady.  those old accounts were from different areas and different IP's, there's no way anyone would have known if i hadn't volunteered it  further, there are admins that know my real name ;] )


----------



## Jabberwocky

*tasteful nude:*




octopussy by newPHOTOdumpingACCOUNT, on Flickr


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Quit your jibber jabberin and post some bootyfull wimin


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Anyone have any complaints about me posting some Emma here?




















http://imgur.com/a/lzbWl?gallery


----------



## pharmakos

i thought i saw her say she didn't wear miniskirts


----------



## Jabberwocky

^that jpg you refer to def brought her down a few pegs IMO, though now that i see these pics i dunno anymore.  don't think she believes her own "find sexy awkward" bullshit.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^Psshhhhh, whatever... She's way higher in my books after saying that. 

@tnw: That's a dress though.


----------



## bagochina

6/10 extra +1 for the short hair. otherwise, average.


----------



## pharmakos

bmxxx said:


> ^that jpg you refer to def brought her down a few pegs IMO, though now that i see these pics i dunno anymore.  don't think she believes her own "find sexy awkward" bullshit.



probably doesn't make her feel awkward as much as it makes her feel guilty.... i bet she was raised catholic.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I bet she's a freak though.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i do, too (@nowdubnvr)

i think she just meant that in the "traditional" way of blonde/nails/etc because upon seeing more pics of her*, i've got little doubt she knows and can do sexy quite well.
(*didn't really know her til days ago; never seen an entire harry potter flick)


----------



## Whoa




----------



## Noodle

_**save**_


----------



## Jabberwocky

cheerio said:


> _**save**_



...


----------



## Blue_Phlame

sup jabronis?


----------



## MikeOekiM

^too hairy and bad nipple color


----------



## raver2008

^^ yeah has that been shopped or something the hair on her lower back and leg looks very unrealistic


----------



## pharmakos

i'd still stick my dick in her


----------



## Blue_Phlame

ITT, tnw is a beastophile furry.


----------



## pharmakos

^^ sasha grey


----------



## poledriver




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Eww no. No furries. 

Ass:


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Thanatos

Beauty










Underboob


----------



## Jabberwocky

yes.  sooo much THIS.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## lostNfound




----------



## Jabberwocky

that is cool on two levels.
/spoken in peter griffin tone.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I may or may not feel bad about that later on


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## lostNfound

^ Always love the Reef girls.


----------



## Thanatos

lostNfound said:


> ^ Always love the Reef girls.



#4 please


----------



## lostNfound

I like a small bun. Number 1 I wouldn't go near tbh.


----------



## Thanatos

Ya me either #1 doesn't have a very pretty face either. 3 and 4 are right up my alley though.


----------



## vegan




----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ beaufiful


----------



## Jabberwocky

/ur welcome, bl.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

bmxxx said:


> /ur welcome, bl.



Dunno bout you mate, but that looks like a dude.


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## Jabberwocky

perhaps, but whatever google.image had found her had me looking at something fleshy that was on a bike that looked quite like one of my bikes, so i had to throw it up ;P
/errrm, hoping there's no cawk there but i like the pic..


----------



## Jabberwocky

ss- if you were the cameraman, you just went up a bajillion points.
/fwiw.


----------



## JD55

bmxxx said:


> ss- if you were the cameraman, you just went up a bajillion points.
> /fwiw.



Or depending on what followed immediately after 25 to life..lol


----------



## Diloadid

Blue_Phlame said:


> Dunno bout you mate, but that looks like a dude.



agreed.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## freddy47




----------



## Thanatos




----------



## Nine North




----------



## Thanatos




----------



## ArCi

bmxxx said:


> /ur welcome, bl.





Blue_Phlame said:


> Dunno bout you mate, but that looks like a dude.





Blue_Phlame said:


> Dunno bout you mate, but that looks like a dude.





Blue_Phlame said:


> but that looks like a dude.





Blue_Phlame said:


> looks like a dude.





Blue_Phlame said:


> dude.





bmxxx said:


> perhaps, but whatever google.image had found her had me looking at something fleshy that was on a bike that looked quite like one of my bikes, so i had to throw it up ;P
> /errrm, hoping there's no cawk there but i like the pic..


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## Jabberwocky

^lol!


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## ArCi

phenethylo J said:


>



Haha sweet. %) I actually don't think I would mind getting murdered by her.


----------



## pk.




----------



## Thanatos




----------



## MikeOekiM

MikeOekiM said:


>



left looks like modelskinny imo


----------



## trees_please

@ bmxx's image- your sexuality is officially in question


----------



## Jabberwocky

it's funny that you view sexuality as something that's 'fixed' in ppl, and my pic makes you question mine.  i'm a straight guy, who thought he was bi., tried it, found he wasn't, and is now, once again, about the vag.  
/glad you thought your quip was witty tho.  how's that working out for you?  being witty?
//if that reference is lost, i will fucking leave bluelight forever.


----------



## trees_please

yo man, i didnt mean to offend you. clearly its a chick, i just wasnt sure she fit into the "bootyfull" category. no judgment on sexuality from my end, dude. carry on.


----------



## lightofmeaning

trees_please said:


> yo man, i didnt mean to offend you. *clearly its a chick*, i just wasnt sure she fit into the "bootyfull" category. no judgment on sexuality from my end, dude. carry on.



Your judgement is officially in question.


----------



## trees_please

lets play find the tranny!


----------



## Jabberwocky

/figured it was my responsibility to steer this shit back on-track.  hopefully aeps can do it properly tho ;]


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## trees_please




----------



## euphoria




----------



## nowdubnvr6

gj euphoria my kinda women there


----------



## ArCi

lightofmeaning said:


> Your judgement is officially in question.



lol yup I agree.




_i know what i saw_


----------



## lostNfound

bitches be smokin


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*Kerli*


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I want to see her pee on that controller


----------



## trees_please




----------



## pharmakos

trees_please said:


>



zamn.


----------



## modern buddha

euphoria said:


>



Omg yes. You are amazing.



Blue_Phlame said:


> I want to see her pee on that controller



Uh yesyes.


----------



## euphoria




----------



## bagochina

Eh...


----------



## Jabberwocky

euphoria said:


>



*save*


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## euphoria




----------



## Lysis

Blue_Phlame said:


>



I love this chick.


----------



## modern buddha

euphoria said:


>



Pass.


----------



## EatMushrooms

Lysis said:


> I love this chick.


Don't we all? She's my favorite. 











mmmm do want


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Pagey

EatMushrooms said:


> Don't we all? She's my favorite.



Yes please.

I would do anything to a young Jennifer Aniston


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Blue_Phlame said:


> I want to see her pee on that controller



Oh my. I think this is my best friend, from high school.


----------



## DexterMeth

Did she shallow?


EatMushrooms said:


> Don't we all? She's my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm do want




one of my tops


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## Thanatos

Black milk R2D2?





Sexy and tattooed. Droooolssssss


----------



## lonewolf13

Is that 1st one cotb?


----------



## Thanatos

Lol idk, I just posted it cuz n30 and COTB love those type of clothes. But no, it's definitely an American. And she doesn't have horse teeth like our lounge mother.


----------



## ad lib

Malice Mcmunn, my girl crush.


----------



## pharmakos

^ danggggggg


----------



## adam west

one of the fuel girls


----------



## adam west

i dont know if multiple girls in one pic is alowed? i will delete if not


----------



## pharmakos

adam west said:


> i dont know if multiple girls in one pic is alowed? i will delete if not



thats totally fine compadrissimo


----------



## modern buddha

adam west said:


> i dont know if multiple girls in one pic is alowed? i will delete if not



You seriously considered whether multiple chicks was allowed in one picture?


----------



## China Rider

i'll report back later after i meet my little 5'2, 110lbs adorable, sweet,and playful wife tonight

wait till you guys meet me wife,ohhh lawd


----------



## euphoria

sounds pretty hot dude. where'd u find her?


----------



## euphoria




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## ArCi

hahaha


----------



## lonewolf13

whats hahaha ? the weave, the pose? i'd fuck her.


----------



## euphoria




----------



## lonewolf13

euphoria will you be my mistress?


----------



## euphoria




----------



## lonewolf13

if i was 20 yrs younger i would sooo marrie euphoria.   then we would take off on a glorious trip.


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

You're gonna love Pretty Girls, Ugly Faces.


----------



## MikeOekiM

wow thats so hot


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Blue_Phlame said:


>



There is no way you find that attractive.
No way in hell.


----------



## MikeOekiM

girl on right 
def would


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Sure you would hit it but that doesn't mean you'd be somewhere and pick her specifically out of a crowd to smash-and-dash.


----------



## kaywholed

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> There is no way you find that attractive.
> No way in hell.


if you want to rape, and beat it to death.  its kinda hawt.


----------



## MikeOekiM

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Sure you would hit it but that doesn't mean you'd be somewhere and pick her specifically out of a crowd to smash-and-dash.



i guess you're right.
 i bet they have shitty personalities.


----------



## bagochina

Those girls are just begging to be fucked under blacklights.


----------



## Erich Generic

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> There is no way you find that attractive.
> No way in hell.



I bet they're extremely nice girls.


----------



## Erich Generic

bagochina said:


> Those girls are just begging to be fucked under blacklights.



Why does everyhing have to do with being fucked on this forum.


----------



## bagochina

There eyes were silently talking to me Erich.  Fuck us both under black lights, fuck me first, no me.  That's all I heard.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Or maybe it could have been a joke and they're actually very nice. Who knows.
Anyways...


----------



## We are all ONE

im not sure why but I have a sudden urge to fuck aep until the sun comes up


----------



## bagochina

That last pic IS aep.


----------



## We are all ONE

nah..those bewbs, while small and pressed, are still much bigger

aep is ass
aep owns ass


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

What WAAO said, plus I take better care of my books.


----------



## quiet roar

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> There is no way you find that attractive.
> No way in hell.


They were horrible. 

Could perhaps attack from behind but only if you didn't see the front beforehand.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

where's lacey k?


----------



## jam uh weezy

who is the second girl?

my most recent celeb-infatuation:


----------



## modern buddha

Dear AEP,

Hubba, hubba! 

Love,
Me


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Blue_Phlame

This woman belongs here


----------



## pharmakos

^^ wow


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## nowdubnvr6




----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## EbowTheLetter

*NSFW*:


----------



## ArCi

EbowTheLetter said:


>



Ayyoooooooooo


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I see what you did there, Ebow.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Oh you like Alison Brie too?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Oh man... These girls have it..... 

We should do a girls of bl thread


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Speaking of Alison Brie, the women on Mad Men are gorgeous. Though Peggy is debatable. 



















































Bonus Christina Hendricks gif because justlookather:


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## EbowTheLetter

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Speaking of Alison Brie, the women on Mad Men are gorgeous. Though Peggy is debatable.



Factoring in what I assume is her actual personality, Alison Brie is perfection.  Peggy Olsen has that down low girl next door sex appeal that is complete boner time because you know she gets freq nasteh.  A lot of my attraction for Joan is the character.  Christina Hendricks has an amazing face, regardless.


----------



## Pharcyde

Blue_Phlame said:


> This woman belongs here



wow


----------



## Thanatos

This girl is fine!


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## xstayfadedx




----------



## ArCi

she's a nice lady


----------



## ArCi

and yes she is definitely wearing a bra and panties made out of lettuce


----------



## RhythmSpring

*cabbage


----------



## ArCi




----------



## iheartthisthread




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## Blue_Phlame

*Kato*


----------



## soundsystem00

Those are some nice cheek bones.


----------



## Ninae

Well, fuck me, but guess I have to stoop to posting on this thread of mostly tits & ass for guys to do whatever they do to it, since there seems to be no place for my vision of more artistic images of high-level beauty-icons.

Relax, that was a semi-joke guys, no need to get offended.

But how one can make the one seem redundant for the other  I can't really understand, as content and type of thread  is like night and day, and especiallly considering we have like hundreds of different versions of the same threads on countless other subjects). Then again it might just be someone in power, or close to someone in power who just don't like me and don't want to see my threads go anywhere, even though I mean the quality of my posts are quite consistently good. Either way, I'll never know. 

Anyway, I'n not one to hold grudges, or to bother arguing with the mods, or sulking about my thread getting shut down and tend to just shrug it off and get on with iit. So I guess after a few unsuccessful attempts I'll just have to conform to majority, which I guess are mostly males (though frankly I'm a bit disappointed by the aesthetics and lack of love of female beauty by same males around this board 

(Again, no need to take that as an insult, as that's never the spirit I mean to say something in, even if it might come out that way - more my type of humour, I guess. I know men and what they like, but would have thought most would be capable of appreciating both types of female beauty equally, and knowing how to value the most exceptional kinds (as it puts me in a what can best be described as a sort of high, or blissed-out, trance-like state which I thought to be more universal) but apparantly this is not so. 

Anyway, now that's all off my chest, and there's no hard feelings, and nothing to aruge about. I know when to give up, so here's my little contribution to THIS thread which I thought someone might appreciate for it's supreme cuteness (the height of cuteness basically). Also, heart-breakingly beautiful VOICE, if that is anthing that moves you. Though I must say this all seems a bit out of place in a thread consisting mostly of ass-pics, but I guess the decicions of the Mods must be made for a reason and not just completely random.  

Even if there's no direct sexual content (unless you can appreciate more subtle  forms of sexiness as exposed by female singers and the like).But need to point out that, even if to guys these two types of threads are all and he same, to a woman it's very much not so, and few women probably even frequent this thread (so that was also a part of my idea - a more feminine thread where women could enjoy being and contributing to).

Should be a threat for the eyes, at least, like all my contributions (or I like to think).

By, the way, I'd like to apologize to anyone I've unknowingly insulted or annoyed in  the past and hope it can be put to rest (as the non-hippy kind pacifist that I am - but who still feel the right to stand up for myself when I feel my limit has been reached or a certain line has been passed). 

Anyway, on with the VISUALS.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7p_nzMDzsg


P.S. Would welcome any feedback (trying to get into the beauty industry for real, remmeber, so need all the feedback I can get)  Though I do maintain I have a good eye, which is the main thing to have in the industry.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Jesus Christ Ninae, just post tits already or shut up.


*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*:


----------



## Ninae

1. Why the need to be so rude when I go out of my way to be friendly and civil to you?

2. You close down my threads designed for and more suitable to this type of post with the reason this thread makes them redundant - yet, when I come here to post you contradict yourself by saying "Get the tits out already", i.e. spelling it out it has no place here. So now it has no place here and you even admit it's not the place for it. Make your mind up already or is there no consistency in the running of this board anymore? 

3. You might just as well have said you just dislike me/the subject matter so much you don't want to allow the thread to exist, but that wouldn't be politicaly correct or according to the rules, so you use a false reason to justify deleting my threads. Is this actually the case, maybe? Or have you, one of the other mods, or one of your little friends so much against me, I might even be in danger of being thrown out from the board for personal reasons I even have no clue what are about?

As I said, I'm not one to argue with the mods, but this is getting a bit ridiculous. If you want to ban any one of my threads, fine, but at least have a half-way logical reason for it. Frankly don't see what makes the subject of my posts so much worse than this, either. And did you think there might be other male posters who can enjpy the sight of a heavenly beautiful face or body more than someone with an average face getting their rather average tits and ass out?

Or are there no non-Mods who aren't scared of them who would support me here? Posters are also diffeent, you know. Some of us are more intellectual (like me and Rangrz, for instance). Not saying it's either better or worse, but think both have thier place on a message board like this, i.e. both the intellectuals and conversationalists, or it would get a bif one-dimensional and boring.

Just like our individual visions of beauty, what type of women we like, and how we would like to see them presented. And I am NOT a Lesbian, by the way, which some might be led to think. Love men more than anything in the world and my idea for my female beauty-icons thread was initially conceived of of as a gift to YOU, believe it ot not - as it doesn't make me feel particularly great about myself either, being much lower in the "beauty scale" I am, than the ones I would post pictures of (but that being kind of the point) to get to see what you don't in day-to-day life. 

And I'm no more than an 8 on average (7-8 mostly) - even a 6 1/2 on a bad day. The only times I have been known to hit my personal jackpot (9 1/2 - yay, talk about natural high - like your body rewarding you in advance for all the men you have to choose from as  good fathers for your offspring and all the offspring you will be ble to produce - and they try to claim female preoccupation with looks is "superficial") is when 1. I'm having a good day and my natural beauty is aroud 8 1/2. 2. With the additional help of modern beauty aids, which are niow quite extensive, but mainly professional make-up, hair-styling, and even photography if that is involved. In my new thread on the Health board (which miraculously still hasn't been deleted) I wish to convey to women how making that impossibly seeming leap is indeed possibly when things all come into place) and invite you all to come over with questions as it's indeed not just BS  from my side here, nd I'm even happy to answear PM's.

The point being I just find male faces can't quite put me into that ispiritual and ntoxicating trance-like state of bliss a woman's face can  (like Helena Christensen in that "Wicked Game" video (that last shot wither her fading out at the end - aaahh). Except for some rare exceptions like Jason Priestley or Maxwell Caulfield (allI could think of now) who also happen to have more of a feminine face. 

Women just seem able to radiate more of the energy of beauty (as beauty is also an energy and the physical form-aspect is only half of it. Just as "ugliness" is just as much about radiating a repulsive form of energy). Or I at least how I perceive it - also suspect that energy is somehow related to negative personal feelings and thoughts in some way. 

This beauty-energy is sometimes called "charisma", though charisma can be many things, and really any kind of exceptionally strong energy, like love, power, or joy). But I do believe that more positive thoughts and feelings youn hold the more beautiful your perosnal energy will be, which will just very subly be physically or visually perceivable 

Well, that's the end of my little lecture here, hoping it wasn't of too much annoyance, Not looking for an argument of any kind, by the way, so if you're looking for that I won't participate. Reasonble discussion, yes. But noe the type that's essentially just an aggressive argument dressed-up a bit to make it seem a bit more presentable and complying to the rules. 

Also, apologises in advance for hitting so many sore spots (which seems unavoidable) but that wasn't my intention for posting it.


----------



## ArCi

Dear *Ninae*,


You have received an infraction(s) at Bluelight for being a stuck up cunt. We think time off from Bluelight to clean out the sand from your vagina would be beneficial to your overall health. This infraction is worth 6 points. If you do not log off of Bluelight in approximately 15 minutes you will receive one(1) additional infraction.
Any login attempts within the next 30 days will result in additional infractions. (One per login attempt).

Enjoy your evening.



Sincerely,​


_Administrator_ Arci.​


----------



## pharmakos

ninae, you should post your philosophical musings about beauty in the "philosophy & spirtuality" forum.  there's less trolls there, i think you'd like the results of the thread much more if it was over there.


----------



## iheartthisthread

i like ninae.


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## iheartthisthread

Cake batter?


----------



## MikeOekiM

Vitiligo


----------



## K88ABY

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## iheartthisthread

oh hi, your photobucket account is open. Have you seen our nudie thread?


----------



## Pagey

Ninae, try shortening your posts and watch popular opinion suddenly smile at you. It's annoying to have to read 20 paragraphs every time you have something to say, no offense. Just throwing that out there.

Anyway.
If I could choose one woman to sleep with:


----------



## Lysis

^ I love her too. And the other blonde chick on 90210.


----------



## Pagey

Lysis said:


> ^ I love her too. And the other blonde chick on 90210.



Defo. There's just something about Adrianna though...she's just pure sexyness.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## pharmakos

booty booty booty booty rockin everywhere


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## pastelcircus

Mh.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Do those fine piece off asses, get you wet pastel bbxxx


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## ArCi

lol ebow is hard as rock.


Kirkoooooooo

_Bangz_


----------



## Mel22

EBO has good taste in sex


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Arci said:


> lol ebow is hard as rock.
> 
> 
> Kirkoooooooo
> 
> _Bangz_










Mel22 said:


> EBO has good taste in sex


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## Thanatos

Possible repost-but she is fine enough to make it okay


----------



## lightofmeaning

entheo said:


>



Is that Ed Norton from American History X on her right bicep?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

C0TB's cousin?


----------



## pharmakos

awwwwesomeeeeeee


----------



## pharmakos

already found more of her










bouncing boobs are one of life's greatest and simplest treasures


----------



## Thanatos

^ as an ass man, I have to say those gifs are mediocre at best. Tits are over rated. My hands are perfect for a full grip on a small D or large C cup. Anything more is just a waste, should have been diverted to the ass or awesome hip/leg ratio


----------



## Captain.Heroin

entheo said:


> ^ as an ass man, I have to say those gifs are mediocre at best. Tits are over rated. My hands are perfect for a full grip on a small D or large C cup. Anything more is just a waste, should have been diverted to the ass or awesome hip/leg ratio



agreed wholeheartedly


----------



## pharmakos

girls with big tits need love too, you guys.  these days there's more guys that say "ew, big boobs are gross, i'd rather have a girl with a big ass."  you two are now the norm.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## Thanatos

Ebow has the right idea. TNW always posts super gross saggy knockers, I like the bubble but and hips mane. Them long legs and thighs are the best. Tittys are useless, what are you gonna do with them that better than awesome ass/hips/legs?


----------



## Pagey

^Although I don't find the gigantic ones TNW posted atttractive at all, that's actually kinduv a dumb question...there's a _lot_ to do with 'em.
Just sayin. But your loss if you haven't had the chance to experience that!


----------



## Noodle473




----------



## pastelcircus

Right on that ass, dance, dance, dance, dance, dance, dance, dance, dance, dance, dance..


----------



## One Thousand Words

entheo said:


> Ebow has the right idea. TNW always posts super gross saggy knockers, I like the bubble but and hips mane. Them long legs and thighs are the best. Tittys are useless, what are you gonna do with them that better than awesome ass/hips/legs?



Says the man who posts women ruined by bad ink....


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Noodle




----------



## pharmakos

entheo said:


> Ebow has the right idea. TNW always posts super gross saggy knockers, I like the bubble but and hips mane. Them long legs and thighs are the best. Tittys are useless, what are you gonna do with them that better than awesome ass/hips/legs?



why's it gotta be ass vs. tits?  i can appreciate both, and also appreciate svelte girls that have neither.  *shrugs*

for instance, i am in love with zooey deschanel and mila kunis.



Pagey said:


> ^Although I don't find the gigantic ones TNW posted atttractive at all, that's actually kinduv a dumb question...there's a _lot_ to do with 'em.
> Just sayin. But your loss if you haven't had the chance to experience that!



the ones i posted are like a single cupsize bigger than yours only =p


----------



## Blue_Phlame

JoeTheStoner said:


>



I raepd the Indian version of this woman. But later she ended up liking it.


----------



## Whoa




----------



## pharmakos

is that a kitten in your skirt or are you just happy to see me


----------



## Pagey

thenightwatch said:


> the ones i posted are like a single cupsize bigger than yours only =p



Naaah not the first one, that's at least two. It's all about proportion anyway, they're thinner than I am so it makes the bewbs look even bigger. I'm not a fan, but that's just my personal opinion and it's dumb to argue over something so subjective. 
Actually I do think the 2nd and 3rd chicks are fit, it's just the first where I do think they're too big.
But anyway, the only point I was trying to make is that it's stupid to call big breasts 'pointless', cuz it just couldn't be farther from the truth


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Tits and ass are both wonderful things, you guys.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## pharmakos

Pagey said:


> Naaah not the first one, that's at least two. It's all about proportion anyway, they're thinner than I am so it makes the bewbs look even bigger. I'm not a fan, but that's just my personal opinion and it's dumb to argue over something so subjective.
> Actually I do think the 2nd and 3rd chicks are fit, it's just the first where I do think they're too big.
> But anyway, the only point I was trying to make is that it's stupid to call big breasts 'pointless', cuz it just couldn't be farther from the truth



those were all the same girl.

and yes, i agree, big breasts are definitely not "pointless"

in fact, i'd say that there's more activities one can do with breasts (of any size) than there are activities one can do with ass/hips


----------



## Pagey

Srsly?
Their boobs aren't the same size though Oo


----------



## laugh

dammit i was hoping for a pic of pagey..


----------



## pharmakos

Pagey said:


> Srsly?
> Their boobs aren't the same size though Oo



camera angle/perspective i guess


----------



## Thanatos

I wanna plow this chick, on ink alone, not to mention her natural beauty.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Black and white makes things tasteful, right?


----------



## lonewolf13

i sure hope she douched


----------



## EbowTheLetter

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Black and white makes things tasteful, right?



That certainly does look tasty, at least.


----------



## lonewolf13

long tits are loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong


----------



## Thanatos

Not nude but super foxy!


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## lonewolf13

no. but i know you like dudes .... mma n stuff.. faggggggit


----------



## Thanatos

Blue_Phlame said:


>



I bet she has a 6 inch clit


----------



## lonewolf13

inb4 i post Chyna clit and some mod shuts me down.jpg


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## iheartthisthread




----------



## pastelcircus

I'm sorry but I had to laugh at the one with the giant fish.

_what is that, a largemouth?_


----------



## iheartthisthread

fucked if I know... lol


----------



## pastelcircus

Just say yes until somebody comes along and says otherwise.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Pastel stop, Jesus.


----------



## tamarinds

Tasteful sucks. Post hardcore gang bangs please


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ make your own thread, and watch it crash and burn until it's closed.


----------



## MikeOekiM

how do i have the most posts in this thread?
dont remember posting in here _that_ much.


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## slortaone

pastelcircus said:


> Just say yes until somebody comes along and says otherwise.



that is a fucking huge barramundi

real fucking talk


----------



## D n A




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Fuck i'd love to rip that netting off her and feed it to a squirrel


----------



## D n A




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I really enjoyed that surprise porn star Cock Shott bb


----------



## Erich Generic

Wtf is some random Cock doing in here DNA I'll keel you


----------



## D n A

Hahaha.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

She got Cock on her mind


----------



## Erich Generic

Yeh u better lol diarrhea toes


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

My favorite tbh, uglier toes the better footjobs


----------



## kah8




----------



## Thanatos




----------



## Thanatos




----------



## D n A




----------



## D n A




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Stahp

nm keep going =p


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I'm so glad DnA is back.


----------



## ArCi




----------



## MikeOekiM

^3/10; would bang


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Oh please Arci, I know you like them thick but you also like them darker.


----------



## ArCi

yes please


----------



## ArCi




----------



## ArCi

fuck yeah girls from India


----------



## ArCi

lolol


----------



## lonewolf13

needs moar saudis up in here.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Sudanese imo


----------



## Pagey

aep you've got such good taste in women


----------



## Thanatos

More tattoed girls for busty





I love this girls ink, amazing





And the incredible Levy Tran


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Noodle




----------



## Blue_Phlame

*水原 希子*

Kiko Mizuhara


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

heres some


----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

...for you feet niggas


----------



## Blue_Phlame

slortaone said:


> slortaone said:
Click to expand...

tip top post m8


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Mysterie




----------



## Blue_Phlame

how your legs will look after getting arch-support heels installed.


----------



## nooneanymore

have a super crush on her. she's the only reason i went to see that last shitty x-men movie


----------



## pharmakos

^^ you mean The Avengers?


----------



## nooneanymore

^yeah


----------



## His Name Is Frank

You mistaking The Avengers for The X-Men and thinking that The Avengers is a shitty movie has drained you of any credibility you may have ever had on this site, or in life for that matter.


----------



## lonewolf13

that chick was pretty cute though.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## We are all ONE

looks familiar


----------



## Care

D n A said:


>



perfection


----------



## drdoctor

^yup, perfect


----------



## Thanatos

Sexy ink and no bras


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Side boob is such a beautiful thing.


----------



## motherofearth

Mysterie said:


>


Her nips are as stoned as her eyes. I'm too immature not to point this out.


----------



## bagochina

Requesting aep side boob.


----------



## Thanatos

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Side boob is such a beautiful thing.



You have amazing taste in women. A+ for AEP forever.


----------



## pharmakos

bagochina said:


> Requesting aep side boob.



that's like requesting a side shot of a piece of paper

i don't know if it's possible


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Girls with abs =(


----------



## motherofearth

entheo said:


>



Jeezus she is toned harder than my boner right now.


----------



## soundsystem00

That's pretty toned.


----------

